# Korean Cruze Tail Lights



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, so here's the short side of the story;

I've found a set of tail lights for the Cruze that is manufactured in Korea [For the Korean Cruze].

Only question is, if I ordered them, would they fit? Or would I possibly run into re-wiring problems and be wasting my saved up money.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd imagine they're for the Daewoo Lacetti Premiere... Even if they fit, just keep in mind that if they somehow don't comply w/FMVSS, you could get ticketed for them.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, you would have to re-wire them of some sort. I Dont think they use the same wires or voltage on their cruze headlights.....so some minor mods are needed! 

IMO, id wait until an American company starts selling headlights + taillights that require NO re-wiring.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yes, you would have to re-wire them of some sort. I Dont think they use the same wires or voltage on their cruze headlights.....so some minor mods are needed!
> 
> IMO, id wait until an American company starts selling headlights + taillights that require NO re-wiring.


I figured I'd get responses like this. The only reason why I want the tails is for the blacked out housing:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

those were the exact ones i was looking into! Very nice but really lazy to start screwing around with the wiring on my car


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think someone on here has them already and said rewiring was needed. Why does Korea have so much after market for the cruze and not the u.s.?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Think someone on here has them already and said rewiring was needed. Why does Korea have so much after market for the cruze and not the u.s.?


They've been selling them there since, I think, 2009.

That's where the "4 million miles" advertising slogan comes from.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Think someone on here has them already and said rewiring was needed. Why does Korea have so much after market for the cruze and not the u.s.?


Its the E-Class mercedes style tails that someone currently has.

Alos, the Cruze was first put into production in 2008 outside of the US. it wasnt really until 2011 that they sold them here.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i have the korean lights you speak of, and yes you will need rewiring and little minor work. ^_^ i dont know about the smith style blackout tailights, i know there stock but i'm not sure if there plug and play, i believe those need work done to. i'll look into it, since there 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Funny how "American" cars get made over seas and "imports" are getting made in the US. 

Couldn't see the pic too well but I'm on that site all the time just oogling all the parts I want. 

You should buy em anyway.. be a leader!! 

Kevin, are the parts cheaper there than ebay? Wondering if there would be cost savings in getting there. I get crazy discounts from ups and fedex so that might help.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> i have the korean lights you speak of, and yes you will need rewiring and little minor work. ^_^ i dont know about the smith style blackout tailights, i know there stock but i'm not sure if there plug and play, i believe those need work done to. i'll look into it, since there 20 minutes from my house.


Let me know how it goes and if you can, show a picture of the wiring to the tails and I'll have sciphi or maven figure out if they could plug and play or if i should just forget to do these until after getting my magnaflow exhaust.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

if you got the hook up... than yes you're better off buying the part from KOREA... however... interestingly enough i dont know if our "EBAY" in korea does international shipping. 
www.gmarket.co.kr there is an ENGLISH version of this. and you can type it in english on what you want. they should have parts but look to see if they send it internationally. CHEERS ^_^


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

1. How much money would I save if I bought them off of you kevin?

2. Does it require re-wiring?

EDIT;

They do ship internationally; however they don't ship the tails.

http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challe...001&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_order=smith+club

I'll just continue saving up for the magnaflow exhaust and then get the tails off of ebay and re-wire my car if i need to.


----------



## Way2blaK (Jan 18, 2012)

Mick said:


> Think someone on here has them already and said rewiring was needed. Why does Korea have so much after market for the cruze and not the u.s.?


your complaining lolz here in Australia no one is selling anything for the cruze lolz


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

1. Alot... perhaps GMARKET will be a better choice?
2- i'm not sure... i'll ask if i ever go to SMITH CLUB but from the looks of it... its not plug and play i dont think.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> 1. Alot... perhaps GMARKET will be a better choice?
> 2- i'm not sure... i'll ask if i ever go to SMITH CLUB but from the looks of it... its not plug and play i dont think.


How much work are we talking about? Simple re-wiring, or adding harnesses and such?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> any updates?


I'm thinking of just going for it anyways and having a friend help me on the install. I was hoping to get the Magnaflow exhaust next though, so we'll see.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Do it!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, let me know how they go ! Really tempted to buy these tails also ! There gonna look craaaaaazy


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

My only question is, if i DO go for these tails, would I be blind during the install, or will it come with some sort of directions IN ENGLISH.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can anyone get me wireimg diagrams for both us and korean tail light one of my coworkers. A wireimg guru

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Even if they did come in english, I'm sure you'd still be in the blind. Might look something like Hellon's response lol. Gotta love that auto-correct.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't remember now, but I was searching eBay to see what tails were out there and I came across a listing that had instructions and it seemed simple. If possible I would make an adapter harness so it's a matter of unplugging to go back to stock. 

Just wish they werent so pricey, I'd be the guinea pig and make a plug and play harness, of course I'd have to find out where maven gets his plugs and other pins and such.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Can't remember now, but I was searching eBay to see what tails were out there and I came across a listing that had instructions and it seemed simple. If possible I would make an adapter harness so it's a matter of unplugging to go back to stock.
> 
> Just wish they werent so pricey, I'd be the guinea pig and make a plug and play harness, of course I'd have to find out where maven gets his plugs and other pins and such.


If you're willing to make the harness I'd buy them off of you. But I'd need some sort of guarantee that they'd work before purchase 

I'm going to talk to my friend, He'll probably know enough people that we can do it ourselves. Either way, I've decided to get the tails[probably some time in the next 2 weeks], and once I get them installed[no idea how long that will take] I'll post a review/how to thread for everyone including a full picture display[day & night; running, brake, reverse, turn signal pictures, and them turned completely off].


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Like I said if I could afford the tails, I would make a working plug and play harness... Alas my broke as* can barely afford $50 on mods now.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Smurf, if we could get the harnesses im in with you! For heads + tails!




Smurfenstein said:


> If you're willing to make the harness I'd buy them off of you. But I'd need some sort of guarantee that they'd work before purchase
> 
> I'm going to talk to my friend, He'll probably know enough people that we can do it ourselves. Either way, I've decided to get the tails[probably some time in the next 2 weeks], and once I get them installed[no idea how long that will take] I'll post a review/how to thread for everyone including a full picture display[day & night; running, brake, reverse, turn signal pictures, and them turned completely off].


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd buy said adapter harness if anyone makes one. I'm definitely getting these lights. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Same here..! Hoping someone will come out with an adapter harness or hoping for someone in the US to make true plug and play tails.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Version III style out now. The Bimmer 7 series style...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

not really liking the bimmer copy cats too much, something looks a bit off, imo.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's another slightly different version of the Bimmer 7...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Let me know how it goes and if you can, show a picture of the wiring to the tails.


...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The second pics of the BMW style lights are kinda nice, But i still like the SmithClub Grey tinted ones more!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's an option that IMO looks 10x better than the Korean and BMW look-alikes. 








Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Lights 1:1 replacement !!! | eBay

Buy CRUZE TAIL LIGHT, LACETTI Tail light, cruze benz tail light, Chevy Cruze Mercedez Benz style/Type LED Tail Light/Lamp for 09-11 4P/set at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't your alternative to the korean and bmw look alikes... the korean and bmw lookalikes? Thats what I'm seeing from the links anyway.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Version III style out now. The Bimmer 7 series style...


PERFECT! My dream taillamps! Where did you find these what website? THANK YOU!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, so im here on vacation, looking at this forum. And i see a bunch of people in my thread thinking im open for ideas for what tails are going to go on my car, or talking about what tails they want for their car. 

I own my car, so i will do whatever i **** well please as far as mods for it. I want the ones i posted because i want tails with a black housing, and because i dont want to be some idiot who tries to make their car look like something its not. I dont want to be a copy cat by putting mercedes or bmw style tails on my car. And last of all, i dont like their style tail lights that much, and sure it looks great on their cars, but that doesnt mean it will automatically look good on ours as well.

I started this thread to ask how dificult it would be to install the tails i wanted. So all of you who have spammed my thread, go make your own and stop trashing mine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Ok, so im here on vacation, looking at this forum. And i see a bunch of people in my thread thinking im open for ideas for what tails are going to go on my car, or talking about what tails they want for their car.
> 
> I own my car, so i will do whatever i **** well please as far as mods for it. I want the ones i posted because i want tails with a black housing, and because i dont want to be some idiot who tries to make their car look like something its not. I dont want to be a copy cat by putting mercedes or bmw style tails on my car. And last of all, i dont like their style tail lights that much, and sure it looks great on their cars, but that doesnt mean it will automatically look good on ours as well.
> 
> I started this thread to ask how dificult it would be to install the tails i wanted. So all of you who have spammed my thread, go make your own and stop trashing mine.


What's with the attitude? This is your thread, but not your forum. Nobody's insulting you or attacking you. There are plenty of people lurking the forum who would benefit from the posts made here. If they don't benefit you, ignore them. I see no reason why they should irritate you the way they have. 

That said, if you want an answer, you'll have to find out of the Korean ones have the same bolt pattern as the US spec ones do. My guess is they will have the same bolt pattern. How difficult would it be to install? It will probably be a piece of cake, and you can answer your own question by popping your trunk and pulling your trunk carpeting back to see exactly how the headlight assembly is attached in the trunk and on the trunk lid. My guess is it shouldn't take you more than 20 minutes for both sides. They are sealed assemblies that can be removed as a whole units similar to headlight assemblies. That much should be obvious looking at pictures. It has never taken me more than 20 minutes to remove tail lights from a GM car, and I've done it more times than I can count.

Is that better?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I checked all my posts, I'm good right? Lol

No need in getting all worked up about nothing. We're all here to discuss, inform, learn, vent and the occasional troll but if you are unhappy with the way the thread is going, switch the direction or ask to have it closed. But theres no need call people idiots... 

Now back on topic, yes rewiring will be needed. Is it possible, everything is possible. Will they fit, no one knows really but there is only one way to find out and it's going to take a brave soul or a loose wallet.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Ok, so im here on vacation, looking at this forum. And i see a bunch of people in my thread thinking im open for ideas for what tails are going to go on my car, or talking about what tails they want for their car.
> 
> I own my car, so i will do whatever i **** well please as far as mods for it. I want the ones i posted because i want tails with a black housing, and because i dont want to be some idiot who tries to make their car look like something its not. I dont want to be a copy cat by putting mercedes or bmw style tails on my car. And last of all, i dont like their style tail lights that much, and sure it looks great on their cars, but that doesnt mean it will automatically look good on ours as well.
> 
> I started this thread to ask how dificult it would be to install the tails i wanted. So all of you who have spammed my thread, go make your own and stop trashing mine.


Woah woah... no need to go ballistic dude. ITS NOT THAT SERIOUS!

Last I checked this a forum. And a forum shares info. And last I checked this thread is talking about tails, so its not like it went off topic. Again...SHARING INFO.

And look at post #33 if you feel that I crapped on your thread...


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Now the topic is realy heading off topic.
Evo can you please tell me where did you paste those pics of the BMW 7 style tails from?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Woah woah... no need to go ballistic dude. ITS NOT THAT SERIOUS!
> 
> Last I checked this a forum. And a forum shares info. And last I checked this thread is talking about tails, so its not like it went off topic. Again...SHARING INFO.
> 
> And look at post #33 if you feel that I crapped on your thread...


I wasn't mad at you lol.

As for going ballistic, I was just checking up on the forum after coming back from the dunes with stress after some guy wrecked my Uncle's brand new 900 RZR.


----------



## cruznatl (Feb 3, 2012)

Where are you gonna order them from ? i like the style of them


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Most likely ebay, keep it simple.

I might have to postpone the time of the purchase however, as I maybe in need of a new laptop within the next week so we'll see.

That and getting the springs from RS.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just bought these taillights and they fit perfectly but the connecters are off. The center lights plug in easy enough and work but the outside lights the connecters are different. Can someone please send me a private message on getting a harness or adapter for it? The purple plug is for the stock taillights and the white is for the SmithClub Black Taillights. HELP!?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think there's a harness yet buddy... You just might be the Guinea pig. Same amount of wires/colors?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> I just bought these taillights and they fit perfectly but the connecters are off. The center lights plug in easy enough and work but the outside lights the connecters are different. Can someone please send me a private message on getting a harness or adapter for it? The purple plug is for the stock taillights and the white is for the SmithClub Black Taillights. HELP!?
> View attachment 3666
> View attachment 3667


I must thank you for taking the role of the Guinea pig. Try sending a PM to maven or sciphi and they could help you out. If you get an answer please pass it along as well as post pictures. I was going to buy these two weeks ago, but I hit a little snag and needed to use the cash for other reasons. =/


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Same amount of wires just a different plug as far as colors go five of the wires match white, two blacks, yellow, & red i believe. There is one set that doesnt match and I believe its like a blue and green. I'm toying with the idea of buying an extra plug housing offline and retrofitting the wires into that or just buying some extra ground wire along with some female and male connecters and rigging it. Ill send a pm to the guys you said though and see what they have to say. Here are a few pics I have of the inside lights though.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd say try going somewhere like radioshack, you'd be surprised at what they have laying around.

Other than that, the new lights look great!


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks alot! My father is an electrician so maybe I'll drive down to see him this weekend and he can work something up. I'll check out radioshack to see if they have anything I could use. Its a complete pain but I think it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Keep us updated mang.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> Thanks alot! My father is an electrician so maybe I'll drive down to see him this weekend and he can work something up. I'll check out radioshack to see if they have anything I could use. Its a complete pain but I think it will be worth it in the end.


oh it definitely will be, and once you figure out what to do and I get the cash I'm installing them on my car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

+1



3 char


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have contacted SmithClub and they said they would work with me on actually making a conversion plug and told me it would be somewhat cheap. If this actually does pan out I'll pick up a bunch of them and distribute them to other owners who buy these lights. Its amazing what talk of bad feedback on eBay does lol.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds good Horizon let us know because I'm getting these lights very soon lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

When you get them, send me a PM. At the latest I should have these lights at the end of the month.

Thanks again for taking the first step


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Alright so I have given myself this weekend to figure out how to install these. I have scheduled an appoint with a local aftermarket shop to have these hardwired in on Monday. Either way I will be having either myself or them take pictures and I will do my best to write up and take after pictures on how to install these so you can enjoy the same "badass" look that I will soon have. The aftermarket shop is only going to charge me $35 bucks so if I cant figure it out its not all that bad.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

If there are the same amount of wires and colors, then draw yourself a simple diagram. Depin both harnesses take the stock plug repin it following your diagram and plug in. Enjoy the new look, yes it should be that easy. 

AND if it does not then you never cut any wires and can go back to stock in a matter of minutes.

EDIT: ALTERNATELY

You could get a Korean spec plug (to plug into SC tail) a US spec plug (to plug into body harness), buy factory size wiring (unsure of size my guess would be 22ga) and factory set of pins. Then make a simple adapter harness. 

Both methods would yeild a clean and OEM-like finish, however the later would require more time and effort but make a transition back to stock take seconds.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Get excited.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Get excited.


For what?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide app


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> For what?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide app


For Boss status


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I might have to hold off on telling people how to do it because I plan on getting headlights and fogs along with a little more work then I'm going to go for COTM


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone order any nw headlights/ taillights for the cruze yet?

Been looking around for headlights maybe!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> I might have to hold off on telling people how to do it because I plan on getting headlights and fogs along with a little more work then I'm going to go for COTM


Boooooo!
Pm me then, i'm going a different route and won't be submitting any time soon. 
Btw, either it's not being done any more or judges are stumped on December's decision.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> I might have to hold off on telling people how to do it because I plan on getting headlights and fogs along with a little more work then I'm going to go for COTM


Being snoody just to try and win a competition is ... yeah.

This forum is for helping people, not hiding secrets because of a little competition. We're all friends here.

Just my $0.02


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Being snoody just to try and win a competition is ... yeah.
> 
> This forum is for helping people, not hiding secrets because of a little competition. We're all friends here.
> 
> Just my $0.02


Haha, chill Smurf! he's just giving himself a head start, lol. Besides, you know on any other forum there are far more dickheads.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> I just bought these taillights and they fit perfectly but the connecters are off.


Horizon, how long did it take for you to physcially receive the tails from purchase date?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Haha, chill Smurf! he's just giving himself a head start, lol. Besides, you know on any other forum there are far more dickheads.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777


I'm just saying man. Besides, the cost behind getting these lights to work on my car is the deciding factor on whether or not I'm going to buy them. And if someone has the answer but wont share because they're too scared of winning a forum competition, then thats just kind of messed up. I don't want to buy a set and waste 50 bucks having a pro install them when I can do it myself for free.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Have you thought about just useing the tail assembly and useing stock hardware and bulbs unless already asked and then im sorry for my input

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm just saying man. Besides, the cost behind getting these lights to work on my car is the deciding factor on whether or not I'm going to buy them. And if someone has the answer but wont share because they're too scared of winning a forum competition, then thats just kind of messed up. I don't want to buy a set and waste 50 bucks having a pro install them when I can do it myself for free.


You can still do it yourself, you would just have to chase wires, but that doesn't take that long. If you wanna hard wire, that'll be REAL easy, but if you wanna plug and play, just order a harness from your dealership and fix the one they sent.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would say to Smurfenstein to take a chill pill lol. I am nothing but nice and if I found an easy way to do this besides having it professionally installed then I would not retain that information from anyone. Coming at me when I attempt to make a joke on a new forum is the wrong way to go about it IMO. I've already offered up information on where I have found the lights, plans for headlights, plans for L.E.D's, helped people with tint info and overlays in any instance I could along with offering pics and write ups when I finished not to mention I think I could live with myself if I never won COTM. So all I really have to say is WHERES THE LOVE BRO!


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

As far as an update on the lights go you are unable to depin them and repin them into the correct harness as the pins are not the same size or type but what I am doing is cutting the connectors off both lights and then I'm going to solder the stock harness onto the aftermarket lights wires thus giving it a clean look. Ill update with pictures as soon as I get off work today as I've done a majority of this work on my lunch break and I'm hungry!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> As far as an update on the lights go you are unable to depin them and repin them into the correct harness as the pins are not the same size or type but what I am doing is cutting the connectors off both lights and then I'm going to solder the stock harness onto the aftermarket lights wires thus giving it a clean look. Ill update with pictures as soon as I get off work today as I've done a majority of this work on my lunch break and I'm hungry!


So, you basically have to hard wire the new lights in there or make a complete harness adapter from scratch[per-say]?

Also, as for my previous post, my apologize for yelling at you. The one thing that can be hard for me to do is correctly read written text[I've never been good with tone/mood], and I can get confused easily, especially over the interwebs. Thank you again for your help with these tails.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> So, you basically have to hard wire the new lights in there or make a complete harness adapter from scratch[per-say]?
> 
> Also, as for my previous post, my apologize for yelling at you. The one thing that can be hard for me to do is correctly read written text[I've never been good with tone/mood], and I can get confused easily, especially over the interwebs. Thank you again for your help with these tails.


Not a problem reading text and determining emotion is hard for anyone IMO but hey all good and yes per say your making your own adapter or reusing the stock adapter in a sense just matching wires and soldering them together and wrapping the wires after. Ill try to snap some pics and include a list of what wires go with which although most match some are slightly different.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

maybe you guys should try using mid-way wire connectors, so you don't cut any wires on the stock harness? 
plus, you could easy swap the stock tail lights in case you need to.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well...........The moment you have all been waiting for! I will not post much besides the pics as I am very tired and had a long day but feel free to ask me questions if you want!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have pics of how you wired them or will you share

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweet! so was it ghetto rigged or an actual harness. I'm not sure I want to take on an electrical project.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would'nt call it rigged or harness lol I cut both harnesses off and soldered the wires from the new lights onto the old harness haha. Followed by a decent amount of electrical tape. If anyone needs to know which wires match what I can help you out. All I have to say is I love them and I'm working on getting my Angel Eye headlights and L.E.D fog lights.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

So you cut off the wiring that went from the stock lights to the stock harness, did the same for the tails, then soldered the matching wires ... correct?

If so, I'm just going to go for the adapter harness route so I can keep my stock tails to swap back in/sell/whatever.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> So you cut off the wiring that went from the stock lights to the stock harness, did the same for the tails, then soldered the matching wires ... correct?
> 
> If so, I'm just going to go for the adapter harness route so I can keep my stock tails to swap back in/sell/whatever.


That is correct although I have already gotten a new harness from the dealer along with pins on order so once those come in I'll just put those back onto stock lights and sell them.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> That is correct although I have already gotten a new harness from the dealer along with pins on order so once those come in I'll just put those back onto stock lights and sell them.


hmm, good idea. Saves trying to get a korean harness. Maybe I will hard wire it.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> hmm, good idea. Saves trying to get a korean harness. Maybe I will hard wire it.


Thats the way to go, then you can take your time putting the stocks back together and either sell them or hold on to them in case of emergency.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you guys do video how to? Never messed around with wires on cars before.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

So to bring this up.. I looked it up and if you chose to hard wire in, its $30 (per- you will need 2) for a new harness of GM Parts Direct to either plug back into the stock housings or cut the plugs off to hard wire in... I wonder if theres a way to just buy the US Socket and then the Korean socket to make the adapter. I see that idea was short lived..


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone have the parts list for the correct clips to make a bridge connection for the Korean lights? Also, is the following link also utilizing the Korean wiring harness? 2008-2011+ Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Light Lamp Assy 4P | eBay

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Kevin


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

kevjam79 said:


> Does anyone have the parts list for the correct clips to make a bridge connection for the Korean lights? Also, is the following link also utilizing the Korean wiring harness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is most def a korean part. As far as clips are concerned - I have been lookin into this today..

This is what I found so far:
CONNECTOR. Tail Lamp for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze (13581090)

I found it on GM Parts Direct as well:This is listed as - Part #: 13581090


GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

Also found here:13581090 - GM CONNECTOR

It also came up on a spreadsheet for new inventory carried byACDelco.

I cant confirm if it is the correct product or not, but emailed one of the places to find out.The other option is to order the part below and splice it up to avoid ruining your current tail light harness - This is item #10

GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

What is your plan?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to see this happen asap. Not thrilled about spending another 60 on top of the 360 so I hope one of those other options work.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Mick said:


> I want to see this happen asap. Not thrilled about spending another 60 on top of the 360 so I hope one of those other options work.



I'll let you know when I hear back on this connector. If its right, then its $15 for the set


----------



## crhayes (Jul 2, 2012)

Did anyone ever confirm if those connectors were the correct part?


----------



## AMDATIABIT (Jul 31, 2012)

crhayes said:


> Did anyone ever confirm if those connectors were the correct part?


^ bump


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I hear you man. I'm just waiting for something that doesn't require chopping up harnesses. However i'm getting more and more tempted to order them.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I havent seen this until lately but all of the tails on ebay had "we recommend a professional for installation" on their listings, but as I look.. SOME of the listings say 1:1 replacement for installation.. like this one: 2008-2011+ Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Light Lamp Assy 4P | eBay

but this one does not:
2008-2011+ Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Light Lamp Assy 4P DIY FullKit Replacemen | eBay

so odds are you will have to hack and slash, UNLESS you buy yourself a spare harness for the bulbs and the american plugs instead of chopping up what you have.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

What do you think of these.

CHEVY CRUZE L.E.D TAIL LIGHTS 4 PIECES BLACK & CLEAR LENS STYLE LS LT LTZ SEDAN | eBay

They say plug and play. I was not to fond of the style at first the the clear smoked ones are growing on me a little.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

clear smoked should stay upfront imo, but those are nice


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys i contacted the Seller about those BMW style lights and he said they are indeed Plug and Play for the US Cruze. Looks heres the reply:
*Dear leo18_rod2012,*

Are you located in US? If you have the American cruze, they are just plug and play. If you have the Korean cruze, we don't quite know. You will need to take a look of the plugs if they are same as US version. Have a good day!

*- dreamconceptz


*


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll love to get em, but my Credit card is full :eusa_clap:


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

In in the same boat as you. I just have to wait till I can save some more. Now that a American company is making them maybe more companies will start and reduce the price.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

from looking closely at the dreamconceptz tail lamps, I'd say you'll need to use the stock bulb connectors for these. I mean you just need to separate the factory tail lamp housing from the factory bulb/lamp harness, and then install it with the new style tail lights. 

notice that they dont come with wires and bulbs? 
the only wires in the pix can be seen with the inner tail lamps. 












refer to the link below for the same tail lights but of a different color..... install pix are also there.  

LED Tail Light Lamp Assembly F10 Style RED Special 4p 1set For 09 10 11 12 Cruze



cheers! 
phantom


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

how do the LEDs work if you are just plugging bulbs into them?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

SiK GambleR said:


> how do the LEDs work if you are just plugging bulbs into them?


 sorry if my previous post was misleading. the stock bulbs wont be used with the new tail light housing, just the stock tail light harness is used. 

now if you look at the link I posted, one of the pictures shows that the main tail light has wires in it where one end is connected to a double contact bulb "base", these wires are definitely for the LEDs. 











phantom


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

makes much more sense, thank you!


----------



## kenltz (Dec 8, 2012)

I just got my Smith Club tails in today and of course just found out that the plugs were different upon there arrival. After just finding and reading this thread I now at least know that they can be made work, thanks to everyone who has posted (hence why I just found and joined this forum now). One thing I haven't noticed or checked yet is if the plug for the trunk lid tails need to be changed also or are they good to go? I haven't open up the lid yet.


----------

